# cutting threads



## old folks (Jan 21, 2006)

Without spending an arm and leg, what can I buy to cut threads in wood... ie tops. This might be difficult because I am on a very fixed income. Thanks as always.


----------



## KenV (Jan 21, 2006)

Not sure what you mean by "tops" in the context used.  1.  The cheap is to use standard taps and dies with fine grained woods like maple, cocobolo, rosewood.  These allow the widest range of choices.  A little ca reinforcement and mineral oil lubricant help cut threads without tearing.  Tapping holes is low risk.  Exterior threads with a die is harder.

2.  Jerry Beal sells a router powered threader for external threads and hand powered dies for internal threads.

3.  There are threading boxes - new ones from Germany are spendy but good.

4.  Bonnie Klein sells a threading jig for the lathe that cuts 16 tpi internal and external for about $400.

5.  The old time Brit turners uses a hand tool to cut threads but few now take the time and practice to develop the skill.  Tools are available from the usual sources (Sorby).  There is an article referenced from  Marshalls web site to access   http://mgorrow.tripod.com/links2.html

6. Use a metal lathe and cut threads

Look for the article by Bill Jones.

I have done the first, second, and third; lusted for the 4th  and have not tried the 5th.  6th - I have a small metal lathe but it does not have thread cutting on it.  

Good luck with this slippery slope --


----------



## btboone (Jan 21, 2006)

John, the best solution to do threads is to get a small metal lathe at around $400.  External threads can be cut by hand, but they are pretty tricky to do correctly.  As Ken said, a tap should work well for the internal ones.  Depending on the application, another approach might be to insert metal nuts and threaded rods into the wood instead of threading the wood itself.  Threaded rods are available in steel, brass, plastic and other materials from hardware stores or places like MSC or Mc Master Carr.


----------



## ldimick (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KenV_
> <br />
> 2.  Jerry Beal sells a router powered threader for external threads and hand powered dies for internal threads.
> 
> ...



What was your experience with #2? Based on the fact that you seem to be still looking I am guessing it was not a great experience.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 21, 2006)

I know a person taps threads in wooden boxes using a regular tap.


----------

